# new member



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello to all. It has been said this is the place to go for sailing questions/answers. I am new to sailing. Very little experience. Have been offered a 24 foot Seafarer. Built in 75. Any advice? Good for beginners?
$ 2,000 with trailer.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Len and welcome aboard. The 24 Seafarer will be a fine boat to learn on in relatively protected waters provided she is in decent condition. Here's some info on the boat:
The Seafarer 24


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can you tell me what class the Seafarer falls into? Would you comment on the price I mentioned? Is it at all fast? As if that should be a concern of mine at this point...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you so much for responding by the way...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by what class. She is a moderately heavy boat for her size and fairly stable and I would say a decent performer under sail but nothing even close to a real racer. Build quality is moderate and the $2k price with a trailer is excellent if the boat is in good condition. If it is not...you could easily spend far more than the boat is worth making her right...so get someone knowledgeable to look her over for you. At the price...a full survey is probably not in the cards for you so give a careful read to this thread before you lay your money down. 
Make sure the motor works well ...you'll be needing it as you learn! 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/buying-boat/48177-boat-inspection-trip-tips.html

Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You have been patient and I appreciate that. Just a few corrections about the boat. It is a 22' boat not a 24 footer like I originally thought. When I asked you what class this boat fit in I was hoping it is a cruiser. My definition of a cruiser is one that can be lived in while sailing the coast. I know that may be incorrect. 

There is no motor. The man who owns it now has not sailed it at all. I know him to be honest. He will be sharing various paperwork with me tomorrow. The terms of payment will be so easy. Small down and pay when I can. That and the low price seemed to make this a deal I could not refuse. A fool and his money...???

Thanks again for your kindness.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

LenLap,

Good luck with your "deal I could not refuse" I hope it all works out great for you. I'll look forward to hearing updates of your adventure.

Welcome to Sailnet.

MGM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello MGM. What is your feeling on all that I have said about my find? I have yet to pay out any money. The seller is waiting on my final acceptance.

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Len...that is a VERY different story. Not at all suitable for living aboard and coastal cruising unless you really like camping out full time and roughing it. Lack of motor makes the price no bargain. The 24 is TWICE the boat the 22 is in my opinion. Where will your sailing grounds be?? 
MY definition of cruiser is a boat that is optimised for comfort and ease of handling rather than racing. Seaworthy is something else entirely. So is a boat that has the necessary live aboard arrangements. (Working stove, working engine, head with pumpout, shower, batteries and charging, hot & cold water etc.)


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Len,
I'd pay attention to Cams post, he's right on as far as a boat being suitable for the intended use. I'm not familiar with the Seafarer but pretty much I think of boats that size as comfortable daysailers and perhaps overnighters depending on how they are equiped. If you are holding water in gallon jugs, have no stove and use a porta-potty...I'd rather be camping. Should she have those things then consider the engine/motor. Is she designed for an inboard auxillary or an outboard motor? 

Best thought, be cautious, take your time, know what's available and consider what you're getting yourself into. A low priced boat could end up costing you big.

Just my opinion, wish you well...MGM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat has a bracket for a small outboard motor. Does that seem appropriate for a boat that size.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Ya that will be fine my 22 is fine with a small outboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You have a 22 footer. What kind of boat do you have? How do you use your boat?


----------

